# 4000 or 5000 Reel



## baitsnatcher

I am in the beginning process of building a 10' CCP as a spinning rod for surf fishing. I have a 4000 Penn Fierce 2 and a Penn Battle 5000. Trying to decide which one would work the best. Be fishing bottom rigs with 2 or 3 oz weight with shrimp or fleas. Not sure if i will use braid or mono. Will be using a shock leader. Any opinions.

Thanks


----------



## jameswebstersc

I would use the 4000 on the 10ft rod. I use an Akios 4000 reel on my setup and it is the perfect balance for me. Are you fishing the surf or pier? fishing around a lot of structure? mono is the cheapest route. i'm not for sure how much mono line will fit on the 4000. braid has a smaller diameter and is stiff, but it is expensive. if you are not familiar with using braid, I would stick with mono for now. 
good luck


----------



## baitsnatcher

James
Be using mono. Thanks for the reply. I was leaning toward the 4000.


----------



## River

Agree with jameswebstersc, 4000 throwing bait is perfect, mono and you'll have plenty of line .... will be a nice setup ....


----------



## Tommy

Been gone for a couple days. You got some great advise, 4000 size would balance best on the 10' 1-4.

Tommy


----------



## ez2cdave

Mono TODAY, Mono TOMORROW, Mono FOREVER !!!

Tight Lines !


----------

